# Getting Back to My Pre-Pregnancy Body



## macluver (Sep 19, 2006)

I've had it. My son is 3 years old and I still am carrying a bit of extra baby weight, mostly around my belly. I have decided that I must do something NOW before I do become overweight. And my belly flab is really killing my self-esteem.

Currently:
weight: 132 pounds
height: 5'6 1/2" 
size: 7

Goals:
Work out 3 hours a week (to start with as I am still recovering from an ectopic pregnancy)
Learn better eating habits 
Getback down to 120 pounds by New Years

I will post (hopefully daily) about what I eat and if I worked out. Mostly for my benefit. But if anyone wants to add something, feeel free!


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Sep 19, 2006)

Good luck!! I finally got down to my prepreg. body 1 1/2 years after DS was born. It was hard, but worth it!! You can do it!!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Sep 20, 2006)

I've still got my jelly belly and Aidan is now two, Good luck with everything lovely.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank GOD I found this thread...I'm so gald i'm not the only one who feels this way!! My daughter is going on a 1 1/2 next month and I have yet to rid this jiggly thing around my waist UGH!  My pre-pregnancy weight was 115 and now I weigh about 125.  I'm 5'2 so for me, 125 is alot.  It's weird because according to my weight and height, I'm in the normal range but I sure don't feel like I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I have always been small and this is the MOST I have EVER weighed in my life (except for when I was prego) so I finally decided to do something about it! I've been hearing alot about the "South Beach Diet"...people saying your suppose to loose about 10 lbs in the first 2 weeks so I was like hey...that's me!  My b/f and I have been on it since last Monday so I only have 5 days left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I can't see or feel any results so hopefully by next Monday I'll be able to tell, at lest alittle.  Shoot I'll be happy if I only lost 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I heard this diet really works so will see...

I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## macluver (Sep 21, 2006)

I am starting to get a cold today, which sucks, so I didn't work out. I feel icky. 

But my diet....
b: Sierra Mist Free, 3 slices of ham, string cheese (110 cal/7.5g fat)
s: rice cake with ham (90 cal/1.5g fat) 
l: granola bar, Diet Pepsi, 1 cup lowfat strawberry yogurt (380 cal/11g fat)
s: candy bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (180 cal/9g fat) 
d:2 slices pizza, 1 breadstick, Diet Pepsi (510 cal/17.5g fat)

total: 1270 calories and 46.5g of fat

(I should add here that from the sparkpeople website, my goal is no more than 1460cal and 49g/fat per day.)

What do you think of giving yourself a weekly calorie and fat allowance? So, if you end of splurging one day, you can make up for it the rest of the week? (So, mine would be 1460 x 7 for my weekly calorie allowance and 49 x 7 for my weekly fat gram allowance. Does that make sense or is it just unhealthy?


----------



## macluver (Sep 22, 2006)

Oops! I forgot my entry for last night. Here it is now... 

I'm still sick and I had nursing school from 8a to 3:40p, then a doctor's appointment at 4 to check up on my ectopic pregnancy. So it was quite a busy day.

b: Slim Fast bar, Sierra Mist Free (120 cal/3.5g fat)
l: single serve size low-fat strawberry yogurt, Diet Pepsi (170cal, 1.5g fat) 
s: granola bar (170 cal, 9g fat)
d: cheese and ham tortilla roll-up, Diet Pepsi (320cal, 15g fat)
s: string cheese (80 cal, 6g fat)

total: 860 calories and 35g of fat

I didn't mean to have such a low calorie count today. It's just so easy to "get by" on snack bars I can carry in my purse when I leave the house at 7:30 and don't get home until after 5. 

I should also note that I am drinking water, but I'm not measuring it. Maybe I should. So don't think I'm just drinking diet soda! I know I really need to cut back on my soda intake, but I am an addict. 

To the girls that posted above, thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## macluver (Sep 23, 2006)

Today was my cleaning day, so I ate fast food. I didn't have time to make lunch, so my hubby got McDonalds. I know, bad, bad, bad. 

b: leftover cheese and ham tortilla roll-up, Diet V8 Tropical Medley juice (320cal, 15g fat)
l: Grilled Chicken Club w/o mayo, small fries, Diet Coke (840cal, 35g fat) EEK!!!
s: Hot Fudge Sundae (330cal, 9g fat)
d: string cheese, Diet Pepsi (80cal, 6g fat)

total: 1570 calories and 65g fat

Okay, this definately makes up for my very limited calories from yesterday.


----------



## macluver (Sep 25, 2006)

Gah. I was so busy this weekend (church, 2 5-hour study group sessions, etc) that I didn't even record anything I ate. But thaty's probably going to be the trend, so maybe I should just deal with it. M-F I will record my nutrition/exercise and the weekends, I'll just record if I worked out. So, we'll see how that works out. 

My stupid scale is acting up (it's one of those that also measures your body fat), so I can't weight myself yet, but at my Thursday doctor's appointment, I was 130.5 lbs.


----------



## macluver (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay, I give up on the whole counting exact calories. I just don't have time. I can't measure out exact portions and look up calories for homemade stuff. I am so busy and this is actually cutting into my study time with nursing. Basically, my diet ranges from what I have posted above. I try to eat well or limit my intake and drink llots of water. But I think I'll just be posting my working out and progress with weight loss. So, please, any tips or motivation you have for me, post them here!


----------



## macluver (Oct 3, 2006)

I haven't exacyly been working out lately... But I have been rearranging some darn heavy furniture as I am doing a mini-remodeling project on my home. So I definately feel like I've been working out, lol.


----------



## Tyester (Oct 3, 2006)

Keeping track of calories is the best way to keep the diet going. I know it may seem tedious, but once you stop counting calories, you may forget about what you eat, and then it could come to the point where you wonder why you aren't making anymore progress.

From seeing your diet, you could up the calories during the "snacks" making them closer to meals. When you spread your calories out evenly, the body will process them alot better. 

For instance:
Breakfast - 400cal
snack - 250 cal
Lunch - 350 cal
snack - 200 cal
Dinner - 300 cal
*before bed - a glass of skim milk(lactose free if need be)

There's 1500 calories(not counting the milk), if eaten as wholesome, unprocessed(try to keep em this way) foods with equal portions of carbs and protiens, and moderate in fat, should be a good combination. 

As far as excercise, never count work. If it's something you do daily, your body will have adjusted to it, and won't be burning anything extra.(unless you work extra hard, and I mean hard) However if it's not something you do daily, and requires a bit of physical exertion then it could count. However never rely on doing anything else. Set a plan, goal and time to excercise during the week. Start small, and work your way up. If you miss a workout, don't tack it on to the next one. Just pick up where you left off, during the same amount of time.(shouldn't really be more than an hour)

Hope this helps!


----------

